# Sunder Magic Weapons?



## moester (Jul 4, 2004)

How do the magical bonuses apply in sunder? Do they get a Fort Save as well?


----------



## Darklone (Jul 4, 2004)

Fort save? Magic weapons have higher hardness and hitpoints... but otherwise... ?


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jul 4, 2004)

moester said:
			
		

> How do the magical bonuses apply in sunder? Do they get a Fort Save as well?




+2 to Hardness and +10 to HP/+1 enhancement bonus (not equivalent, mind you).  See PHB, p. 165.

So, a steel +1 greatsword would have Hardness 12 and 20 HP, whereas a mithral +5 greatsword would have Hardness 25 and 60 HP.

Note that this is different from 3.0, where it was only +1 Hardness & HP/+1 enhancement bonus.  This is so magic weapons and armors don't get hacked apart as often.  There's a discrepancy between the PHB and the DMG (p. 222), but the PHB version has been acknowledged as the Officially Correct version.

Brad


----------



## Staffan (Jul 4, 2004)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Note that this is different from 3.0, where it was only +1 Hardness & HP/+1 enhancement bonus.  This is so magic weapons and armors don't get hacked apart as often.  There's a discrepancy between the PHB and the DMG (p. 222), but the PHB version has been acknowledged as the Officially Correct version.



Note that in 3.0, a weapon was immune to the attacks from weapons with lesser enhancement bonuses. If I had a +2 sword, you could try and sunder it all day long without any success if all you had was a +1 weapon. That rule was removed in 3.5, and in order to compensate they made the enhancement bonus give a greater hardness/HP benefit.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jul 5, 2004)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Note that in 3.0, a weapon was immune to the attacks from weapons with lesser enhancement bonuses. If I had a +2 sword, you could try and sunder it all day long without any success if all you had was a +1 weapon. That rule was removed in 3.5, and in order to compensate they made the enhancement bonus give a greater hardness/HP benefit.




Yep.  Guess that was also part of DR changes, too.  Pity; it'd've been nice to have weapons even more protected from sundering, as that's not especially fun.

Brad


----------



## Dodo13 (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, I know that this topic is little bit old by now, but searching rulebooks and net, this is by far the closest one to the information I need. 
For once, I have PHB and DMG version 3.5, but DMG of mine states you can't sunder magical weapon with higher enhancement bonus than yours. Which version of 3.5 rules states different (or where can I find these rules)?

Well, even then, say that steel greatsword (acording to what you say) has Hardness 10 and 10 HP.
Steel greatsword +2 would be Hardness 14 and 30 HP.
What about keen greatsword +1? Would it be Hardness 14, HP 30 as well, or only Hardness 12, HP 20 (as it has only +1 enhancement bonus and +1 special ability)?


----------



## Dross (Mar 30, 2007)

Dodo13 said:
			
		

> Well, I know that this topic is little bit old by now, but searching rulebooks and net, this is by far the closest one to the information I need.
> For once, I have PHB and DMG version 3.5, but DMG of mine states you can't sunder magical weapon with higher enhancement bonus than yours. Which version of 3.5 rules states different (or where can I find these rules)?
> 
> Well, even then, say that steel greatsword (acording to what you say) has Hardness 10 and 10 HP.
> ...




No it'll have hardness/HP = greatsword +1, for 12 hardness and 20 HP.


----------



## FEADIN (Mar 30, 2007)

Dodo13 said:
			
		

> Well, I know that this topic is little bit old by now, but searching rulebooks and net, this is by far the closest one to the information I need.
> For once, I have PHB and DMG version 3.5, but DMG of mine states you can't sunder magical weapon with higher enhancement bonus than yours. Which version of 3.5 rules states different (or where can I find these rules)?....




It was corrected in the errata (see WOTC site), they forgot to change the text between 3.0 and 3.5.


----------

